# Large Size Data send through Internet



## ramakanta (Apr 9, 2012)

I have 2GB video files of my college function . can i sent these data through internet to my friend . is it possible ?? please help me. 
thank you


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2012)

Use file sharing sites like mediafire.com.


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 9, 2012)

actually i am not able to upload a large file . please help me with upload manager.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2012)

What problem exactly you are facing? I guess you're not limited by your connection? (may be too slow)


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> What problem exactly you are facing? I guess you're not limited by your connection? (may be too slow)


i want to shares my video file  peer to peers with private . when  i on my computer  he will be access my file to download to his computer.

is it possible ??

thank you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2012)

I meant to say what problem are you facing in uploading files?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 9, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> actually i am not able to upload a large file . please help me with upload manager.




Use software like winrar or 7zip to make archieve of 200mb each ,then upload to sites like mediafire,rapidshare etc

Tell ur friend to download all 10 pieces (2gb/200mb) and extract it with winrar to get orginal video file back


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 9, 2012)

Try YouSendIt : Link

Free limit of 2 GB


----------



## nims11 (Apr 9, 2012)

courier him the DVD
just kidding 


Spoiler



PS: it might be faster than you uploading+him downloading the 2 gig file.



If only one person will be downloading, you may upload directly using torrent or p2p services like dc++. Otherwise follow the above suggestions.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 9, 2012)

lots of sites allow a 1:1 uploader-downloader direct transfer.
its requirements are that connection is not broken.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 9, 2012)

use jumbofiles.com or adrive.com

adrive.com is not limited in file size...


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2012)

why not edit/convert the videos & upload onto youtube...


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 13, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> actually i am not able to upload a large file . please help me with upload manager.



Sign up for Dropbox, put that video in 'Public' Folder and get the public link.
Send that link to the guy you wish to share the file with him.

The best part is the video gets uploaded at its own pace.

Remember, by default you get 2GB space, make sure you invite someone to get an extra 0.25GB Space


----------



## onlytanmoy (Apr 13, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Sign up for Dropbox


+1 for Dropbox..go for it.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 13, 2012)

Wait, why don't you try to use Torrent for this?
Create a torrent file of your collection using uTorrent and give it to your friends. Keep seeding your torrent till some of your friends have a copy of the file.


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 13, 2012)

Garbage said:


> Wait, why don't you try to use Torrent for this?
> Create a torrent file of your collection using uTorrent and give it to your friends. Keep seeding your torrent till some of your friends have a copy of the file.


i have install utorrent . after that how to use?? please help me..


----------



## Garbage (Apr 14, 2012)

*torrentfreak.com/how-to-create-a-torrent/

How to Share Your Own Files Using BitTorrent

BitTorrent for Beginners: Share Large Files Using Your Own Private Tracker - How-To Geek


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 15, 2012)

Garbage said:


> Wait, why don't you try to use Torrent for this?
> Create a torrent file of your collection using uTorrent and give it to your friends. Keep seeding your torrent till some of your friends have a copy of the file.



Dropbox is better, your files stay yours and aren't public.


----------



## Champ (Apr 15, 2012)

@Garbage for 1 to one transfer torrents wont be a efficient medium

@op Just use any file-sharing sit, check transfer limits for free users,

Also it seems video you are trying to share is directly from handy-cam, 
compress to a good format using Mpeg4 compression size will reduce drastically without any visible quality loss...


----------

